# Another TUG rescue



## Zzyzx Zybisco

Hi all,

Just wanted to thank you for saving me a lot of money. Back in February, we bought a 5000 annual points package at Las Vegas Elara for $30K, then the next day found TUG. After reading through the materials here, we rescinded and got in touch with Megan at sellingtimeshares.net, who helped us buy 10000 annual points (one contract at SeaWorld, one at Las Vegas Strip) for about $10.5K (including dues, closing and transfer costs). We've just closed on the last of the two contracts and are getting ready to make our first stay.

So, twice the points for 1/3 the cost! How often do you get that kind of a deal?

Thank you, TUG! And thank you, Seth and Megan. You guys ROCK.

Brian Maxwell


----------



## rickandcindy23

Congratulations on saving a lot of money.  You saved around 66% and received TWICE the points.  

Seth Nock does rock!  I bought Disney points from him in the past.  

So how did you decide on Vegas?  Is it cheaper MF's for Vegas, and did you qualify for platinum status?  I have always been curious about the Hilton product but have never bought.


----------



## Zzyzx Zybisco

I was more mercenary than that. We decided we wanted to have 10000 points per year so we would have enough to take the whole family to the beach every summer. Then I entered the data from all of Seth's listings into a spreadsheet and figured out the cheapest way to get to 10000 points, considering initial costs and annual maintenance fees. Megan was really helpful, helping me get the data together.


----------



## taterhed

Yes, I too bought from Seth (Samuel R) and really enjoyed the experience.  Great company to work with.


----------



## TUGBrian

brianjmaxwell said:


> So, twice the points for 1/3 the cost! How often do you get that kind of a deal?



outstanding!  congratulations!


----------



## buckor

Congratulations!!!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

